# Hilfe: Suche dringend günstigen fairen und seriösen Provider



## Guest (11 Dezember 2004)

:bigcry: 
Hallo,

ich bin schon jahrelanger  der Strato Medien AG und bei meiner letzten Abrechnung ist mir aufgefallen, dass mir für meine Webpakete bis zum 2½-fach wie im Vorjahr berechnet wurden. Nachfragen haben ergeben, dass dies kein Versehen ist, dafür hätte ich auch umfangreiche Extras - (die ich nicht benötige) - bekommen. 
Dieser Preissprung und auch die Informationspolitik - (die Info wurde in einer der zahlreichen Werbemails versteckt) -, wie sie die Strato Medien AG mittlerweile ihren Kunden zumutet, zeigt für mich ein ziemliche Selbstherrlichkeit, die ich mit Kundentreue nicht unbedingt weiter honorieren möchte.

Wer kennt einen oder auch mehrere günstigen seriösen Provider für meine Website's und meine mehreren Web-Visitenkarten. 
Faire, aber etwas teurere Preise, sind mir auf Dauer wichtiger, als solche Überraschungen.

Gruss
Maxx


----------



## Dino (11 Dezember 2004)

www.hostsuche.de
www.webhostlist.de

Hier findest Du eine riesige Auswahl an Webspace-Anbietern für alle Ansprüche mit guten Suchfunktionen. Bevor jetzt jeder hier das Für und Wider für einen bestimmten Provider anbringt, der eine oder andere Webhoster hier seine Werbebanner postet, Emotionen hochkochen oder Glaubenskriege losgebrochen werden, sollten wir mal die ranlassen, die sich die Suche nach Webhostern zum Thema ihrer Seite gemacht haben.

Im Übrigen halte ich Strato NICHT für unseriös! Allerdings ist mir diese Art der Geschäftspolitik auch schon sauer aufgestoßen. Aus einer Webvisitenkarte, die einstmals 1,-- DM/Monat kostete, wurde mit der Euro-Umstellung plötzlich eine solche für 1,-- €/Monat. Erhöhung mal eben 100%. Zwar waren damit auch erweiterte Features verbunden, aber eigentlich wollte ich die nicht. Damals habe ich das noch akzeptiert. Dann aber kam eine - wie Strato es in einem Schreiben an mich nannte - "moderate Preiserhöhung" von 1,-- €/Monat auf 2,-- €/Monat. Wieder ein paar Features mehr, aber eben auch nochmalige 100%. Das war es dann für mich mit dieser Webvisitenkarte.
Irgendwie fand ich das nicht ganz fein, mich so quasi durch die Hintertür in einen höheren Tarif einzusteuern. Allerdings hatte ich jederzeit die Gelegenheit, das Webpaket rechtzeitig zu wechseln und die entsprechenden Vorab-Infos kamen auch. Die waren dann aber schon recht geschickt gemacht.
Ich habe nach wie vor noch ein Webpaket bei Strato. Das läuft weitestgehend gut und bisher gab es bei diesem auch keinen Grund zu meckern. Aber ich habe schon ein wachsames Auge drauf, ob man mich wieder irgendwie pushen will - aus oben genannten Erfahrungen heraus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2004)

Ob das für Dich persönlich eine Rolle spielt, kann ich nicht sagen - aber strato gehört offenbar jetzt zu freenet. Informativ sei es angemerkt. Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen, sonst brauch ich wieder einen Scotch...


----------



## Guest (12 Dezember 2004)

@Aka-Aka
  Habe ich jetzt nicht so richtig verstanden. freenet? Ist das nicht das
Tochterunternehmen  von MobilCom, das seine eigene Mutter gekauft hat?  Nimm mal einen kräftigen Schluck und klräre mich mal auf.


@Dino

">Im Übrigen halte ich Strato NICHT für unseriös! <" Habe ich auch nicht geschrieben, aber seriös (_franz _[ehrenhaft, vertrauenswürdig]) finde ich das auch nicht, wie die Ihre Kunden klammheimlich das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Zudem wird es wenn man mehrere Visitenkarten hat, so richtig teuer. Und ">durch die Hintertür in einen höheren Tarif einzusteuern<", hat in meinen Augen volle Absicht.
Ein "sorry, wir haben uns bei den günstigen Tarifen verrechnet", hätte ich  ja noch akzeptiert, aber dass sich Strato mit seinen Tarifen verkalkuliert hat, kann ich deswegen schon nicht annehmen, weil die einzelnen Pakete jetzt z.T. exakt die gleichen Leitungen aufweisen, wie die nächsthöheren Pakete vor der EURO-Umstellung. Und nach unten hin hat man einfach eine neue Visitenkarte XE (19Ct) mit den Leistungen der ehemaligen Visitenkarte A (29Pf in 2000, jetzt 69Ct) geschaffen, um weiterhin für Neukunden preislich aktrativ zu sein.

Und dann noch die Ankündigung der  "moderate Preiserhöhung" ganz unten in einer deren zahllosen Mails zu verstecken, und diese mit nicht bestellten und folglich nicht benötigten Extras zu begründen, naja diese Masche ist mir noch nicht untergekommen und stößt auch mir sauer auf. Hoffentlich macht es keine Schule, sonst muss ich mir den ganzen Müll auch noch durchlesen, der tagtäglich in mein virtuellen und reellen Briefkasten landet. Die Zeit habe ich überhaupt gar nicht, meine Firma ist ja keine Lesestube 
Außerdem frage mir nur, wie sieht den bei denen eine *richtige* Preiserhöhung aus? *200%* ? Nee, lagen wir diesmal *schon drüber*, muss mehr sein!


">Allerdings hatte ich jederzeit die Gelegenheit, das Webpaket rechtzeitig zu wechseln.<"
Tscha Dino, da täuscht du dich aber gewaltig den den AGB's der Strato Medien AG heißt es wortwörtlich: 

Downgrade auf die WebVisitenkarte XE, A und C ist nicht möglich.
Die Umstellung auf kleinere Pakete erfolgt zum Ende des vorausbezahlten Zeitraumes mit einem Monat Frist
Bei einem Downgrade auf eine WebVisitenkarte M berechnen wir eine einmalige Downgrade-Gebühr von 19,90 €


Downgraden kannst du also nur, wenn du spätestens 1 Monat vor Ablauf des Zahlungszeitraum gekündigt hast, also wenn du es erst mit der Kontrolle des Kontoauszuges merkst, dass da was nich stimmen kann, ist es zu spät und zahlst erst mal.
Downgraden kannst du nur kostenlos innerhalb den Premium und PowerWeg-Segmenten. Wenn du deine Tippfehler-, Schlagwort- und reservierte Domains in den Visitenkarten geparkt hast, dann zahlst du und zwar nicht nur mal. Das ist doch mit Sicherheit die große Masse der Domains und hier war die Preiserhöhungen am heftigsten

Und zudem macht es einfach lästige und unnötige Arbeit, nur weil die Strato Medien AG meint dir ein paar Extras einzusteuern, die du hinterher wieder kündigen darfst, zufern es geht. Auf die Bequemlichkeit der Kunden spekulieren die doch nur. Die paar, die da abspringen.

Diese Masche scheint aber gut zu klappen, hat doch irgendwie keiner bemerkt, sonst müsste das Forum doch voll davon sein!! *Ist es aber nicht.!* Die Leute regen sich doch sonst um jeden Cent zuviel auf. Und was gut klappt, warum nicht "-nochmal, -nochmal, nochmal". 
Nein, nein: "* I c h   w i l l    h i e r   w e g !*"

Oder hat es etwa andere Gründe? Hmm, von wem wird  diese Website gehostet?  Mist, mir ist der Name ganz entfallen.

 Maxx


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Dezember 2004)

> Hmm, von wem wird diese Website gehostet? Mist, mir ist der Name ganz entfallen.



www.computerbetrug.de:217.172.187.192

inetnum:      217.172.187.0 - 217.172.187.255
netname:      SERVER4YOU-1
descr:        http://www.server4you.de


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Also: freenet&strato:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8445

Und warum ich einen scotch brauche, wenn ich das Wort freenet nur höre?
Das kann ich Dir erklären, wenn ich wieder  nüchtern  bin...

oder such Dir die passenden Infos dort, wo man aus Gründen der "Kriegskasse" nicht so vorsichtig mit der Nennung von Firmennamen sein muss... Kombiniere einfach mal "freenet" bei google mit ein paar hässlichen Worten, die Dir so einfallen 
oder fang mal  hier  an...
disclaimer: Selbstverständlich weise ich mit diesem link nur auf die EXISTENZ der Informationen hin, ohne sie zu werten...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Dezember 2004)

Mit Strato habe ich auch nette Erfahrungen gemacht. Von mir wurde eine Domain bei denen gehostet, die ich ursprünglich nur für E-Mail-Verkehr verwenden wollte. Weil das so prächtig geklappt hat und der Mailserver überwiegend nicht erreichbar war, habe ich es aufgegeben und nicht einmal mehr über´s Webinterface in das Postfach geschaut. Jetzt ist sich Strato aber nicht zu albern wichtige Papiere, wie z. B. Rechnungen auf dem Mailweg zu versenden. Dazu auf ein Postfach, dass ich sowieso nicht abrufe bzw. abrufen kann, dank der hauseigenen kompetenten Technik.
Es kam was kommen musste: Im Januar wollte man von einem Konto abbuchen, dass ich aufgelöst hatte und im April bekam ich dann (auf dem Postweg) ein böses Schreiben, in dem man noch ordentlich "Gebühren" aufschlug und mir erklärte, dass mir die Rechnung auf dem (E-)Mailweg zugegangen, und ich bereits mehrfach auf die gleiche Weise angemahnt worden sei. Deswegen wurde die Domain auch vorsorglich abgeschaltet (was mir erst auf das Schreiben hin überhaupt auffiel), aber man wollte dennoch das Geld für das komplette Jahr haben, obwohl man zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Leistung mehr erbrachte.
Das hat mich dann doch recht sauer gemacht und ich bat darum, mir erst mal eine Rechnung zu übersenden und daher doch die Fälligkeit nochmal  zu überdenken. Also bekam ich eine zurückdatierte Rechnung und im selben Umschlag dann ein Schreiben mit aktuellem Datum, in dem nochmals "Gebühren" aufgeschlagen wurden. Das Problem bei diesen Hostingpaketen im Centbereich ist wohl, dass letztendlich jede Briefmarke, die der Provider zu viel investiert, den Gewinn dramatisch schmälert. Trotzdem muss man sich da nicht jeden Unsinn gefallen lassen...


----------



## Dino (12 Dezember 2004)

Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Lanze für Strato brechen. Insgesamt habe ich noch ein PowerWeb dort und das wird wahrscheinlich mit Auslaufen dieses Vertragszyklus sein Ende finden. Der Grund dafür ist aber weniger, dass es Probleme mit diesem Paket gab, sondern vielmehr, weil es für mich günstiger ist, die damit verbundenen Domains an einen Server zu binden, den ich seit einigen Monaten gemietet habe.

Und: Ja, auch ich habe mit der Mahnabteilung von Strato zu tun gehabt. Grund: EIGENE DUMMHEIT!!!! Man muss schließlich auch mal ehrlich gegen sich selbst sein  !
Nachdem meine Frau ein paar Kündigungen von Strato-Webpaketen (Grund: Siehe oben!)  durcheinander gebracht hat, hatte sie (berechtigte) Lastschriften zurückgeholt. Nunja, ich hätte ihr wohl die Zusammenhänge vorher mal richtig auseinandersetzen sollen. So weit, so gut. Nur: Was dann kam, habe ich eher unter "faires Verhalten" gebucht. Ich rief bei Strato an und erklärte der wirklich sehr netten Damen (Wie man in den Wald hineinruft.....) den Hintergrund und, dass bei einer erneuten Lastschrift das Geld selbstverständlich nicht zurückgeholt werden würde. Diese erneute Lastschrift erfolgte und, wie mir bereits am Telefon zugesagt wurde, wurden die bereits erhobenen Mahngebühren nicht mehr berechnet. Das Ganze ging recht unbürokratisch ab. Insgesamt also ein eher positives Bild.

Das ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass ich die seinerzeit erfolgte "Euro-Anpassung" und "moderaten Erhöhung" nicht OK fand. Fakt ist aber auch, dass ich die Hinweise - wenn auch nach meinem Eindruck sehr blumig umschrieben - rechtzeitig erhielt, um mich nach einer anderen Möglichkeit des Hostings umzusehen. Als die "moderate Erhöhung" stattfand, war das bei mir der Auslöser für die Suche nach einer grundsätzlichen Lösung für ein zusammengefasstes, übersichtliches und günstiges Hosting aller meiner Domains und Webs. Bei dieser Suche kam u.a. auch Strato mit einem speziellen Angebot in die engere Wahl. Dass Strato am Ende durch das Raster fiel, lag schlicht daran, dass ich bei einem anderen Hoster ein Paket gefunden habe, dass bezogen auf meine Anforderungen preislich und feature-seitig besser auf mich zugeschnitten schien und aktuell auch noch ist. So, wie es derzeit aussieht, wird aber auch dieser Provider kein dauerhafter Partner bleiben. Nicht, dass das Angebot oder die Leistung schlecht wäre, neenee, aber es gibt inzwischen auch andere Mütter mit schönen Töchtern und manche Tochter hat eben doch etwas mehr zu bieten. Es ist eben bloß die Frage, ob, wenn die Hüllen fallen, alles echt ist oder nur ein Pushup Qualitäten vorgaukelt. Die Ansprüche steigen eben... Bei der Suche nach der richtigen Tochter endet es dann irgendwann mal, wenn die Summe aller Qualitäten, nicht nur der äußeren, stimmt, in einer festen Bindung. Bei Webspace/Servern wird die Suche nach dem Optimum bei mir wohl nicht so schnell enden, zumal die Ansprüche steigen...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Lanze für Strato brechen.


 warum auch, das ist jetzt freenet. Nix mehr STRATO. Und das macht schon 'nen Unterschied... Würde sich deine Einschätzung von LINUX ändern, wenn Bill Gates LINUX kaufen würde?


----------



## A John (12 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welchen denn? IMO landest Du da vom Regen unter Umgehung der Traufe direkt in der Sch.....
Erst in letzter Zeit wurde es etwas ruhiger um Strato.
Bekannt wurden die v.A. durch mehrere spektakuläre Pannen- und Ausfallserien in den zurückliegenden Jahren. 
Ich war bis Mitte 2000 mit meiner Firmendomain bei denen. In dieser Zeit war Strato nicht nur wegen seiner massiven Störungen und Ausfälle im Gerede, sondern auch, weil sie die dadurch ausgelöste "Massenflucht" ihrer Kunden mit mehr als fragwürdigen Tricks zu verhindern suchten.
Meine Domain haben die auch erst freigegeben, nachdem mein Anwalt mit einer sehr heftige Schadenersatzklage gedroht hat.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Würde sich deine Einschätzung von LINUX ändern, wenn Bill Gates LINUX kaufen würde?


Die Frage ist hypothetisch. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, das M$ an einem zuverlässigen OS interessiert ist. :roll:
Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: JA!
Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (12 Dezember 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Bekannt wurden die v.A. durch mehrere spektakuläre Pannen- und Ausfallserien in den zurückliegenden Jahren.
> Ich war bis Mitte 2000 mit meiner Firmendomain bei denen. In dieser Zeit war Strato nicht nur wegen seiner massiven Störungen und Ausfälle im Gerede, sondern auch, weil sie die dadurch ausgelöste "Massenflucht" ihrer Kunden mit mehr als fragwürdigen Tricks zu verhindern suchten.


Hm. Was erwartet man von Dienstleistungen, die von den Billigheimern im Jahr ab ca. 20 Euro - teils darunter -  angeboten werden? Wie kann man für lau Massenware einkaufen und sich dann wundern, dass Qualität und Service nicht wie beim Edelladen sind? Das man seinen Ruf schneller ruinieren als aufbauen kann, dürfte zudem nicht nur unter ISPs bekannt sein.  Ob Strato heute schon gut oder noch immer schlecht ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen - ich hatte mit denen nie etwas zu tun. Aber das Service Geld kostet, Personal, Betrieb, Traffic bezahlt werden muss, ist klar. Und das es bei den Preisen von Strato und der Wettbewerber folglich um die Masse geht, der Einzelne mit seinen Wünschen schnell einen Störfall darstellt, das kann man für alle großen Anbietern auch so feststellen. Anders funktioniert das Geschäftsmodell nämlich nicht. Wer auf der Strecke bleibt, ist der rührige, regional agiernde ISP, der seine Kunden kennt. Bei den Preisen kann er nämlich nicht mithalten, sein RZ ist eher dürftig, die Personaldecke dünn. Und wenn die potentiellen Kunden an seine Dienstleistung die Preismaßstäbe der Massenhoster anlegen, kann er gleich zu machen. Der Gesetzgeber tritt nun noch nach, in dem er Investitionen verlangt, um den Staatsschnüfflern eine Spielwiese zu verschaffen. Dient angeblich der Sicherheit! Ein Mietserver kostet bei Strato netto ca. 33 EUR im Monat. Beim ISP um die Ecke aber 300. Wer zahlt nun den 8-10fachen Preis, nur um den Besitzer noch persönlich zu kennen? Vermutlich wenige. Und dann haben wir bald nur noch 3-4 große Anbieter und müssen uns über die Servicequalität keine Gedanken mehr machen. Gibt es dann einfach gar nicht mehr. Dafür aber geile 0190... Nummern, wo man sich für Support mit Indern, Chinesen usw. unterhalten darf, während gnadenlos die Uhr tickt, der Server aber platt bleibt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (12 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Was erwartet man von Dienstleistungen, die von den Billigheimern im Jahr ab ca. 20 Euro - teils darunter -  angeboten werden? Wie kann man für lau Massenware einkaufen und sich dann wundern, dass Qualität und Service nicht wie beim Edelladen sind?


Unabhängig vom Preis einer Dienstleistung erwarte ich vom Dienstleister, dass er seine Verträge einhält und liefert, was er bezahlt bekommt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Niemand kann ernsthaft erwarten, dass ihm für 5 EUR im Monat ein Diplominformatiker rund um die Uhr als persönlicher Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung steht.
Aber auch bei einem Billigheimer muss ich es wohl kaum hinnehmen, dass in einem Zeitraum von 3 Monaten die HP und das Postfach teils mehrmals pro Woche für Stunden nicht erreichbar sind und Mails im Nirwana verschwinden.

Dass billig nicht = schlecht sein muss, beweist der Hoster, bei dem ich nun seit zweieinhalb Jahren bin. In dieser Zeit habe ich keinen einzigen Ausfall bemerkt, obwohl ich > 10 Std. täglich online bin. Es gibt bei diesem Anbieter eine mehr als ausführliche und IMO absolut DAU- taugliche FAQ auf der Kundenseite. Für spezielle Anfragen gibt es einen E-Mail- Support, der innerhalb 12 Std. eine qualifizierte und brauchbare Antwort liefert. Mehr will- und brauche ich nicht.

Für die paar Hansel, die ein Namensschildchen an "ihrem" Server wollen oder sich nachts um 03:00 Uhr die Konfiguration von Outlook durch einen Dipl. Ing. erklären lassen wollen, mag ich eigentlich nicht mitbezahlen.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

*Guckst du hier*

*Guckst du hier*

http://www.sedo.nl/forum/?task=showthread&thread=13331&tmp=&language=nl

*und hier*

http://www.sedo.nl/forum/?task=showthread&thread=14749&tmp=&language=nl

*und hier*

http://www.sedo.nl/forum/?task=showthread&thread=15247&tmp=&language=nl

*Bescheid!?*


----------



## drboe (13 Dezember 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch bei einem Billigheimer muss ich es wohl kaum hinnehmen, dass in einem Zeitraum von 3 Monaten die HP und das Postfach teils mehrmals pro Woche für Stunden nicht erreichbar sind und Mails im Nirwana verschwinden.
> 
> Dass billig nicht = schlecht sein muss, beweist der Hoster, bei dem ich nun seit zweieinhalb Jahren bin. In dieser Zeit habe ich keinen einzigen Ausfall bemerkt, obwohl ich > 10 Std. täglich online bin. Es gibt bei diesem Anbieter eine mehr als ausführliche und IMO absolut DAU- taugliche FAQ auf der Kundenseite. Für spezielle Anfragen gibt es einen E-Mail- Support, der innerhalb 12 Std. eine qualifizierte und brauchbare Antwort liefert. Mehr will- und brauche ich nicht.


1&1. Da braucht man nach meinen Erfahrungen auch starke Nerven und ein zusätzliches Postfach bei einem anderen ISP, weil gelegentlich Mails mehrere Stunden im Nirwana verweilen, während später gesendete Mails auf gleicher Strecke quasi "überholen". Natürlich erwischt dieser Effekt ausgerechnet die eiligen Nachrichten; Murphy pur.  Dass wenigstens die Erreichbarkeit der Mail-Server unter 100% liegt, Ausfälle also sehr wohl vorkommen, kann ich dem Log des hier laufenden "Hamsters" jederzeit entnehmen. 
Trotz der schriftlich vorliegenden Versicherung, dass niemals (!) ein Mitarbeiter von 1&1 nach dem Passwort fragen wird, ist mir bei einer Störmeldung exakt das passiert. Da war eine Domain absolut unerreichbar - über mehrere Tage. Auf Mails passierte gar nichts und die Anrufe haben Geld und Nerven gekostet. Vielleicht waren bzw. sind die Ausfälle aber einfach nicht so spektakulär, wie seinerzeit bei Strato. Deren Maleschen wurden früh bekannt, der Ruf dadurch nachhaltig beschädigt. Vielleicht hat 1&1 auch nur etwas mehr Glück gehabt. Immerhin soll es ja auch bei Strato Kunden geben, die mit dem, was geboten wird, zufrieden sind. 

M. Boettcher


----------

